# Need help Ariens st504..



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

I feel stupid and don't really know what the heck I've done. Replaced the carb and primer hose on my st504 model 932006. In the process I removed the bracket around the gear shift lever (don't know what its called). After putting it all back together I must have messed something up or put something on wrong. Every thing with the carb and primer hose is great and she runs good. The problem is my shift lever isn't positioned in the correct location now. The shift lever normally has pressure inward towards the bracket with the indents for each gear position. You would pull the lever back a little and move it to your desired gear. Now the lever is about a half inch away from the bracket and when you move the lever side to side it doesn't feel right. The lever is super easy to move back and forth. Now I did start it and somehow it still works and drives but I know it's not right. I really don't know what I did. Hopefully I just mounted something wrong. It's hard to explain this without actually seeing it and feeling what I'm talking about but hopefully someone knows what I'm talking about. If anyone has a pic of the shift lever on one of these or a similar machine I would appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Eric,
Sorry, I dont own one of this series..but someone will likely be along who does..
Meanwhile, see if any of these can help:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032078.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-32-78.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/000128A.pdf

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You could also post some photos of how you have it reassembled in case someone here can see the problem in your set up.


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

sscotsman said:


> Eric,
> Sorry, I dont own one of this series..but someone will likely be along who does..
> Meanwhile, see if any of these can help:
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You could also post some photos of how you have it reassembled in case someone here can see the problem in your set up.


I'll post pics when I get home later

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds like you are missing a spring that keeps the shift lever engaged with the detentes to hold the gear positions.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Post the pictures as I have a ST522 and can maybe match it up to mine.


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

Pic









Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

I found a pic that I had and the bracket and everything looks to be mounted correctly. It seems like maybe a spring or something has disconnected which would pull the shift lever forward into the bracket. Idk..









Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

Is there something that is supposed keep forward pressure on the shift lever? It's used to have pressure pulling the shift lever into the bracket. Now it doesn't habe that pressure. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

I pulled the bottom cover off and it looks like everything is intact. I'm wondering if the lever somehow got bent but I don't remember doing anything that would have bent it.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

erichall84 said:


> I pulled the bottom cover off and it looks like everything is intact. I'm wondering if the lever somehow got bent but I don't remember doing anything that would have bent it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


when you pull it forward to change gears it should want to go back in the next hole if you can move it out from the spot its in and wants to go back to that it could be bent
if not pull the bottom cover and play with it and watch it has to be a spring off someplace i had one of those but its been to long ago


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

1132le said:


> when you pull it forward to change gears it should want to go back in the next hole if you can move it out from the spot its in and wants to go back to that it could be bent
> if not pull the bottom cover and play with it and watch it has to be a spring off someplace i had one of those but its been to long ago


Yeah that's the problem there's no forward tension on the lever. It still works fine but I'm afraid it will change speeds to what ever it wants do to not being locked into the bracket.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

1132le said:


> when you pull it forward to change gears it should want to go back in the next hole if you can move it out from the spot its in and wants to go back to that it could be bent
> if not pull the bottom cover and play with it and watch it has to be a spring off someplace i had one of those but its been to long ago


I pulled the cover and everything looks intact. I wasn't expecting to have this problem as it all came apart nice and easy and I didn't notice anything strange when it came apart.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

erichall84 said:


> I pulled the cover and everything looks intact. I wasn't expecting to have this problem as it all came apart nice and easy and I didn't notice anything strange when it came apart.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


I tried digging up the parts breakdown without much luck or a super clear view
id say its a spring deal even know you say it looks fine


----------



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

1132le said:


> I tried digging up the parts breakdown without much luck or a super clear view
> id say its a spring deal even know you say it looks fine


I do see a spring in there that puts pressure on the lever. I never touched it though so I don't get why anything would have changed. I guess I'll mess with that and see what happens

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------

